# Black Forest Shimp



## Reamer (Mar 3, 2010)

hi im thinking of adding, these, cool, little, guys to my 30 gal tank

to give me a hand will algae control. seeming the only place i can find them is here

and i wanted to know what/ if anthing people know about these shrimp, 
and if anyone can tell if i can trust azgardens.com










much love thanks


----------



## Saturation (Mar 24, 2010)

DO NOT TRUST THEM...LOOK FOR REVIEWS through google. These guys are con-artists IMHO and have swindled people out of their money countless times, do not be tempted by what they show on their site. 
Never received my order from them, after they claimed to send it several times...WOULD NOT EVEN SHOW PROOF OF SHIPMENTS.

Crooks....:icon_hang


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd have to say "a big fat NO"

google azgardens review

also check 'US Store Reviews' right here on APC.


----------



## Reamer (Mar 3, 2010)

ok cool thanks for the heads up... but dose any one know where i can get the black forest shrimp (or what ever shrimp is in that picture) that i can trust i realy like they way they look (or at lest the one in the picture looks)


----------



## Saturation (Mar 24, 2010)

You will probably want to browse some shrimp forums looking for breeders to buy these shrimp from...
Azgardens fill their website with anything they THINK they MAY be able to get their hands on and it keeps them in business because they APPEAR to be the only ones selling what your interested in. I strongly urge u not to fall for this...If you do...dont be surprised to get 100% DOA order.

Local Breeders are your best friend


----------



## Reamer (Mar 3, 2010)

i dont think ill be trusting then, that fact that three the only place that seems to even know about this shrimp was a huge Red Flag for me (why i posted here)

thanks for your help


----------



## EKLiu (Apr 4, 2010)

I believe the shrimp in the picture is actually a sulawesi shrimp.


----------



## FrothHelmet (May 18, 2006)

I second that. The shrimp in the picture is definitely a Sulawesi Harlequin shrimp, which are insanely expensive and nearly impossible to keep alive at present. Do NOT fall for their trap. AZ Gardens is either completely ignorant or lying through their teeth. Like politicians, heh.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

I have read *many* bad reviews about AZ Gardens, and for that reason I have stayed clear from doing business with them.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm just saying right now, you never know... I suggest you try ordering them using your credit card. If you have any issues just run a charge back.

Maybe some people had bad orders/issues...
I dunno.

I give everyone a chance.


----------



## EKLiu (Apr 4, 2010)

That's some of the worst advice ever.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

No its not. Order from them, if they never ship you the order, charge back. Lol, its the best advice out there!


----------



## LuisVillalobos (Sep 23, 2009)

haha, yeah thsi place is horrible from what i've heard, horrible service, never call you, charge you insane amounts for shipping, i only know of one guy that had a great experience whit them, and he ordered shrimp too, twice!!!! ahah lucky guy i guess.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

black forest shrimp=>black diamond shrimp are super hard to take care of, hard to breed, rare...rare...did i mention rare? but yeah you won't find these guys... fix algae problems by fixing your water chemistry not using animals to clean up for you


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

actually forget what i said apparently black diamond shrimp are like crs but black o_o my other sources say so otherwise though...


----------



## chad320 (Mar 30, 2010)

I ordered 12 black forest shrimp from AZgardens and recieved them after insane shipping charges. A week later I had 12 dead shrimp. Apparently they are hard to care for since im no moron and keep several varieties of shrimp.


----------

